# Headlamp



## irewood (Apr 22, 2016)

No they do not. The fog lamps are H8, same as 1st gen. The headlamps are listed as a 9012 in the parts catalog however mine has 9005 bulbs actually in the car. I attempted to install the 9012 HID bulbs today and they do not fit so I re ordered a 9005 set.


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok please keep me inform i will probably have my car this friday
Thanks again
mario


----------



## AgustinB (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Guys, i just got a 2016 2nd Gen LT last week and was wondering what is the easiest way to pull the headlight bulb out? i want to possibly replace my headlights with HID's but want to pull the bulb out to make sure i buy the right bulb type/number


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AgustinB said:


> Hi Guys, i just got a 2016 2nd Gen LT last week and was wondering what is the easiest way to pull the headlight bulb out? i want to possibly replace my headlights with HID's but want to pull the bulb out to make sure i buy the right bulb type/number


dont


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AgustinB said:


> Hi Guys, i just got a 2016 2nd Gen LT last week and was wondering what is the easiest way to pull the headlight bulb out? i want to possibly replace my headlights with HID's but want to pull the bulb out to make sure i buy the right bulb type/number


If you join the Cruzetalk Facebook group there's at least 1 user that's already done it, and the cutoff is just fine for HIDs...not glaring and in people's eyes like the gen 1 Cruze.


----------



## dp0074 (Jun 3, 2016)

irewood said:


> No they do not. The fog lamps are H8, same as 1st gen. The headlamps are listed as a 9012 in the parts catalog however mine has 9005 bulbs actually in the car. I attempted to install the 9012 HID bulbs today and they do not fit so I re ordered a 9005 set.


My LT came with these HID-D3S lamps. Did I get ripped off?



Philips Bulbshttp://www.philipsautolighting.com/bulb-lookup.php?make=38&model=1111&year=2016&trim=10


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

dp0074 said:


> My LT came with these HID-D3S lamps. Did I get ripped off?
> 
> 
> 
> Philips Bulbs


If yours indeed came with those bulbs, then that's not normal as it's not even an upgrade for the Cruze, but as long as they work I wouldn't say it's a ripoff as those are a much better and brighter bulb than halogen. Are you driving a US Cruze?


----------



## dp0074 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, I Purchased it from a dealer in Indianapolis. As far as I know, it is the stock headlamp sold in all Cruzes with the same level trim as mine. I've seen several on the road now, some with non-hid and some with. The ones that are in the dealership lot right now also have a mix of both, and the service department verified that that is the same bulb they have listed for replacement.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

I managed to get a picture of the light bulb (even if there is no f***ing space down there haha)
The bulbs are 9005 for the projector headlamps


----------

